# Would an hour long furry-centred show on LogoTV work?



## Lemanic (Oct 24, 2016)

I've had this idea for a while now. Since I equate the performance of furries with drag, the step towards more more awareness of furries might be in the direction of what RuPaul is doing right now. I'm no staff on LogoTV at all, but just think about this for a moment. With some basic help from LogoTV, I think this would work very nicely.

So I thought about an hour long show about furries consisting of a fursuit runway, interviews with high-profile furries, animators and voice-actors, regular convention correspondents and some animation shorts thrown in.

So some questions here. Who would host this show? Who is that prolific around here? What would the themes be of each episode? 

So is this a good idea or not? This might need some further discussion, so please continue. This might get somewhere.


----------



## Nosta (Oct 24, 2016)

I think theres already a show similarly to this. Its more about mascoting then fursuiting and is on hulu. Can't remember the name of the show though.  But I think this could be interesting.  You could have theme episodes based on anthropomorphic movie themes like The Lion King or zootopia.


----------

